# Over picking and using Walmart bags



## thepicker (May 1, 2013)

So I was thinking the other day as I was standing in my honey hole, maybe we are killing the morel. To many people use Walmart bags and over pick everything. It use to be where I went it was a carpet of mushrooms now I'm lucky to find a pound in 100 acres. I see alot of people there with plastic bags, I'm thinking that's the problem. With the rise of popularity in morels we need to preserve the future of them before we turn them into a memory. I'm not just talking this year, it's just early in my county. But maybe a regulation through ODNR for mess bags only. I know more laws isn't what we need but they did season the ginseng and its making a decent come back. Well hope I find some soon and good luck to all of you. I know it's kinda crappy post as far as structure but I'm just lazy tonight.


----------

